# Moving to Spain - Info Needed



## ep180800 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi All,
I am an Australian Business Executive that will be relocating to Madrid, in late February. Though I speak Spanish (Spanglish) but I lived most of my life in Australia. I will be working for one of the oldest IT US organisation, which I am sure you know when you take money out of an ATM machine.
I would like to know if there is a web site where can I find what is the average Salary of Bus. Exec in Spain, living or sharing accomodation with other in similar industries. I do not want to live along, I will be "The new kid on the block". Any information on cost of living, accomodation, where to go what do would be much appreciated.

Thanks & best regards
Gonzalo-Eduardo
Sydney Australia[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forums.

I've moved your message into its own thread so it will get a bit more attention. Can't help you with specifics on Spain, as I'm "next door" in France - but you may want to try to find a website for the Spanish government, either the Ministry of Labour or the Spanish Statistics Bureau. They often have salary and cost of living information on their websites.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

